# Rent a Quality Scooter or Wheelchair in 4 Easy Steps!



## WebmasterCorey

The DIS is affiliated with Buena Vista Rentals for Scooters, Strollers, ECV, and Wheelchairs at Walt Disney World. *CLICK HERE*

*Special offer for DIS visitors! 

Guest Receives 10% off standard prices and a Free Cup Holder or Rear Basket






*


----------

